# pentru că el crede că o să i se destrame familia



## Bântuit

Bună,

*E supărat, pentru că el crede că o să i se destrame familia.
*
=He's upset,because he thinks that his family is going to fall apart.

Nu sunt sigur despre sensul verbului_ (se destrăma)_ cu cuvântul _(familie)_.

Deci,corectaţi-mă dacă greşesc.

Salutări.


----------



## hersko1

Folosim "a se destrăma" for a cloth, when the threads don't hold together anymore.
In French = s'effilocher"
It is very comonly used for a family, the sense being obvious.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc.


----------



## hersko1

Please tell me if French examples make any sense for you.
I only assume, as I see that you live in Tunisia, that it is useful to you.


----------



## Bântuit

Da,are logică ce ai scris.


----------



## cornculapte

Merge verbul _a se destrăma_ alaturi de substantivul _familie_ şi merge şi varianta ta in limba engleză. Ambele formulari sunt corecte şi se folosesc cu acest sens.


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fall+apart


----------

